# When Hunters are not looking...let's walk on 2 legs



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Ignore the date as I forgot to change it from the default. Thought this pic was kind of cool...when nobody is looking us deer walk on two legs


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

I knew it!!!!!!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Very cool pic

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

so they can hide behind trees in plain sight. haha


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That really is cool


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Sometimes in groups


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

They talk to.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I see voices!


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

It looks like they are doing the macarena! haha


----------

